# free murder mystery games



## 2coolbaby

Those games are computer play games. Not the kind of games you use to host a murder mystery party.


----------



## 2coolbaby

*Halloween Murder Mystery Game*

For Halloween we hosted the Immortal Murders from Dinner and a Murder. It was really great. Not one of those slow ones that you sit around a table and play. You can see it here:

The Immortal Murders - A Halloween Murder Mystery Party Game


----------



## trvce

*hi all!*

my friend and i have just written a murder mystery game for 8 players that is free to anyone who agrees to give me feedback!! the first two parts are here on scribd: 



Let me know if you actually read them and i will post the rest!!

thanks all!


----------



## trvce

ps here are the links::

The Businessman

The Lord


----------



## Charmed28

TRVCE

I'd love to use it and give you feedback!!!
How do I get it ?


----------



## Apaunie

I would also be interested in trying out the murder mystery game! It sounds like fun! It's not like any other murder mystery game that I have ever played.


----------



## megs112

I would love to try it out too! 
I have done a few murder mysteries in the past and love them. My friends always get really into them !
How can we get access to it?


----------



## Glass 'eye'

trvce said:


> my friend and i have just written a murder mystery game for 8 players that is free to anyone who agrees to give me feedback!! the first two parts are here on scribd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you actually read them and i will post the rest!!
> 
> thanks all!


During our murder mystery party I mentioned how hard it must be to put together these murder mysteries. Yours looks great so far, my hat is off to you!


----------



## trvce

*Gaining access to the free murder mystery scripts*

Hi everyone,

A few months ago I posted portions of our murder mystery game online. I'm now posting the link to the full version (it's completely free to download)-- sorry it took me so long to get this out! I hope everyone enjoys it. If you end up trying it out, email me at [email protected] to let me know how it went!

To access it, just follow the link and click "download" at the top of the Scribd document. If you have any trouble, email me and I'll send you a copy!

Thanks!
trvce

THE LITTLE ENGINE THAT COULD KILL:
The Little Engine That Could Kill


----------



## John Allen Myers

I am looking for a very easy Murder Mystery for teens for about 25 teens, I am a professor of English and thought this would be a great way for them to practice their English. Anyone have any ideas regarding this...........something simple not to difficult, their English is still at a basic level but they do understand many things. As I am currently living in Peru, South America and this would be during class time, really don't have time for food and costumes so just a simple murder mystery using conversation would be appreciative.


----------



## Jenny Greenteeth

Does anyone have a link to a free murder mystery game for about 12 people? We're planning on making a murder mystery party this year and I'm not really keen on paying a lot of money, since I'm going to translate it all into danish.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------

